# water clarity, cant figure this out...



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a 90 gallon that has been setup for about 2 months now, it has 2 penguin 350's on it, and was filled from filtered well water, for a good portion of the time it has been virtually empty (6 small yellow labs), yet even after filter changes I have very cloudy water.

I barely feed them you'd think they were starved, food is gone in seconds after feeding, and my filters are clean, just can't seem to get it CLEAR clean.

Never had this trouble before at my other house, it too was well water with a pre filter, but there I had aquaclear 110's vs these penguins, i sold the tank with the aquaclear 110's or id put them back on to see if it would clear things up.

I can take a pic and it isn't horrible just not that clear water like I am used to, am i just expecting too much out of these penguin 350's?

I do know when i fill the tub its not clear almost a light tint from the hard water even after filtering, but thats the way well water is unless you really filter the heck out of it with a secondary carbon unit (and those clog in a week or two) we have really hard water here.

Bill


----------



## Pali (Dec 22, 2009)

I have never used the penguin 350, but can't you just use some filter floss or polish pads of somekind?

Im shure it's only a question about the "wrong" filter material, add something for polishing the water and your'll be fine!


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*FTLOSM*
do you know what the turbidity of your new homes well water is? You can get your well water tested and they can tell you if it's high out of the tap or if it's your tanks that is doing it. If it's high right out of the tap then the solution is a breeze. You will want to buy a reverse osmosis system off ebay, don't install the R/O membrane and you will likely be able to drop the turbidity way down for your tap water.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I will see if i can't get that info on the water, might check into some polishing material and stick it in after the filters to see if it clears things up, worst case I look into RO (just costly).


----------



## Number6 (Mar 13, 2003)

*FTLOSM*
You could always just get a single tap water sediment filter...
I searched ebay and found one as cheap as $20 shipped but you'd have to buy the sediment catridge and fittings on top of the $20... still, you're probably under $35
Search ebay for REVERSE OSMOSIS 10" WHITE HOUSING WITH 1/4" NPT


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I do have a prefilter on the water softener, and under the sink i have a 2 filter system that has a separate head on the sinktop (thin small line for glass of water) its from culligan not RO but has one big filter and a carbon one makes water taste good for drinking, now that water is darn clear and tastes good but it only filters like 600 gallons thats a few water changes - wife would kill me if a blow it out on tanks... lol

sounds like i should be trying some polishing material after the filter before the outpour on these 350s see if that doesn't clear it up after a few days.

Bill


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*sounds like i should be trying some polishing material after the filter before the outpour on these 350s see if that doesn't clear it up after a few days. *

If that dosen`t do it.
..hate to recommend getting more equipment..
But
Either a diatom unit or a Magnum 250 with the micron cartridge running, should bring your water to sparkling clarity.
Might be a good investment considering your well water.
Just a thought.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

these were a quick fix cheap startup for that tank, my goal is to get a fluval fx5 very soon, hopefully that will make that 90 gallon scream I AM CLEAN!!!!!!!!! hehe


----------



## ligs (Sep 20, 2009)

I have same prob on my 90 and i have an fx5. Its been running about week and half and still cloudy water. It did clear up for about two days then I did a cleaning and its been cloudy ever since. My tap water is fine dont know what is up I have about 14 fish all under 4" rite now. And poop everwhere I have to cleen every other day. I think the fx5 is not as good as they say or I am doing somthing wrong. On a 90 this filter should b king will do 50% water change today and see what happens. also as far as media bottom basket biomax middle basket biomax top basket bag of purgen and bag of carbon.


----------



## FTLOSM (Mar 20, 2007)

I pick up my fx5 today should be interesting to see how it goes might do some pics too... I plan on using biomax bottom, some filter material from current filters in center (for now) then polishing filter on top basket.


----------



## ligs (Sep 20, 2009)

Polishing pads go in bottom basket if u have old media put in middle I don't have polishing pads none of my lfs have anything for the fx5 I do have some fine filter pads just dident put in yet maby will do that today after water change


----------

